# Nick Saban is staying at Bama



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2013)

I know that you Bama/Saban haters can't stand this, but Saban is staying.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/co.../nick-saba-alabama.ap/?sct=hp_t2_a4&eref=sihp


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I know that you Bama/Saban haters can't stand this, but Saban is staying.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/co.../nick-saba-alabama.ap/?sct=hp_t2_a4&eref=sihp



In your DREAMS!! He was already shipped the Official UGA Coach package including hats, shirts and a free membership to Augusta Nationals...

Bama doesn't have anything to offer him except an upgrade to a double wide..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> In your DREAMS!! He was already shipped the Official UGA Coach package including hats, shirts and a free membership to Augusta Nationals...
> 
> Bama doesn't have anything to offer him except an upgrade to a double wide..



That's a two story double wide, thank you very much..


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmm, where have we heard that before ... he was staying at LSU, just before he left for Miami.  Then he was staying at Miami, just before he left for Bama.  I would feel more comfortable if he told me he was looking at his options than him saying he was staying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, where have we heard that before ... he was staying at LSU, just before he left for Miami.  Then he was staying at Miami, just before he left for Bama.  I would feel more comfortable if he told me he was looking at his options than him saying he was staying.



Currently he's looking at that $210k bonus set for the BCS game and title, and I'm sure his new $15k a day salary isn't hurting his feelings too much either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> and I'm sure his new $15k a day salary isn't hurting his feelings too much either.



Urban Meyer wipes his rear end with that chump change..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Urban Meyer wipes his rear end with that chump change..



Speaking of chumps. Has JetJoker proven his point yet?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of chumps. Has JetJoker proven his point yet?



Like I posted in another thread...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Currently he's looking at that $210k bonus set for the BCS game and title, and I'm sure his new $15k a day salary isn't hurting his feelings too much either.



He actually got $310K,  $110K for getting there, $200K for winning.

Not a bad day.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of chumps. Has JetJoker proven his point yet?


  No, but he will danged sure keep trying.  It is what is know as "an effort in futility".


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> He actually got $310K,  $110K for getting there, $200K for winning.
> 
> Not a bad day.



I knew Saban and Obama were buddies.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> He actually got $310K,  $110K for getting there, $200K for winning.
> 
> Not a bad day.



I bet his family is getting a new pool with that money. One of those nice 18' ones from Wal-Mart.  

All joking aside, that's a pretty nice bonus!


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet his family is getting a new pool with that money. One of those nice 18' ones from Wal-Mart.
> 
> All joking aside, that's a pretty nice bonus!



You been watching too many Christmas Vacations.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet his family is getting a new pool with that money. One of those nice 18' ones from Wal-Mart.
> 
> All joking aside, that's a pretty nice bonus!



Those 18 footers ARE NICE!!!


----------



## cafish (Jan 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like I posted in another thread...



really--u  buy into that dreaming crap from far left loonieville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> I knew Saban and Obama were buddies.



JetJoker? That you?


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> JetJoker? That you?



Like I have said before, Richt don't want to meet Obama. He told Murray to complete the pass to the 5 just to show em we could beat em if we wanted too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Like I have said before, Richt don't want to meet Saban. He told Murray to complete the pass to the 5 just to show em we could beat em if we wanted too.



I figured Richt was just having a; Les Miles clock management moment?


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figured Richt was just having a; Les Miles clock management moment?



I meant Obama not Saban, I changed it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> I meant Obama not Saban, I changed it.



I meant Richt, I'm not going to change it.


----------



## Boom (Jan 9, 2013)

Heard today that A.J. McCarron is coming back also.

Boom


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Boom said:


> Heard today that A.J. McCarron is coming back also.
> 
> Boom



Well at least there is some good news for the rest of the SEC.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I meant Richt, I'm not going to change it.



I want change!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet his family is getting a new pool with that money. One of those nice 18' ones from Wal-Mart.
> 
> All joking aside, that's a pretty nice bonus!



Negatory, he is getting a new quad wide mobile home for his Alabama residence and adding a new wing to his Georgia house.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2013)

I heard they are selling the lake place in Georgia, as the Great State of Alabama is giving him his own lake in Alabama...

Also re-naming Billy Bob's Golden Acres Trailer Park to Saban Acres Manufactured Home Village.

Now top that if you think you can...

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2013)

Saban should get out while the gettin's good.  

His runs a great program and will have great teams, but his luck can't hold up.  He'll loose 2 of the next three Iron bowls and get sick of the Bama fans second guessing every move he makes.

You can thank me later Coach Saban

WDE


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2013)

weagle said:


> Saban should get out while the gettin's good.
> 
> His runs a great program and will have great teams, but his luck can't hold up.  He'll loose 2 of the next three Iron bowls and get sick of the Bama fans second guessing every move he makes.
> 
> ...



This is sound advice!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2013)

He is waiting his Dream job to open up in Dallas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2013)

riprap said:


> This is sound advice!



How would you like your avatar changed permanently?


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How would you like your avatar changed permanently?



You got some good ones?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 12, 2013)

weagle said:


> He'll loose 2 of the next three Iron bowls









weagle said:


> His runs a great program and will have great teams, but his luck can't hold up.



The Barn will always be "little brother" until y'all realize that luck has nothing to do with it.  The BCSNCG should have made you understand that, just how far did the "luck of the Irish" get ND against Bama.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 12, 2013)

Get it while the gettin is good! 

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 12, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> Get it while the gettin is good!
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> *V*



That's a goodun, might use it as a new avatar


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> That's a goodun, might use it as a new avatar



Thought sum buddy might


----------



## weagle (Jan 12, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> The Barn will always be "little brother" until y'all realize that luck has nothing to do with it.  The BCSNCG should have made you understand that, just how far did the "luck of the Irish" get ND against Bama.



Undefeated seasons since SEC expansion/title game 
Auburn: 3
Bama: 2
Tenn: 1
Everyone else: 0*

Luckiest Coach: Nick Saban


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2013)

weagle said:


> Undefeated seasons since SEC expansion/title game
> Auburn: 3
> Bama: 2
> Tenn: 1
> ...



Wow


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 13, 2013)

weagle said:


> Luckiest Coach: Nick Saban



Yeah, right, little bro.

Even a Vandy can cherry pick certain years and circumstances in order to claim some level of superiority.

How bout this one:

2010: The barns first NC in 53 years.

2012: Bama's 3rd NC in 4 years

See how lop-sided that is, little bro?

Here's another one for you, just to give you some perspective:

I am 55 years old, based on Bama's performance the past few years, I can reasonably expect to see a few more Bama NCs.

Based on AUs performance, most adults will not see another Barn NC.


----------



## weagle (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep,  Like I said.  Saban is an outstanding coach, but he's also the luckiest coach ever.  His first NC at Bama was a straight up undefeated win,  then he gets one without even winning the SEC West, then another when every single team ahead of Bama looses to give him another mulligan.

Luckiest Coach ever: No doubt.

Enjoy now cause Little brother is going to dominate the next 30 years, just like we did the last 30.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 13, 2013)

Granted "Luck" comes into play with any team that wins a National Championship. 

Gene Chizik was pretty lucky he stumbled upon a QB like Mr. 180 Cam Newton...  Out of no where Auburn rises to take a National Championship the crashes and burns after he leaves. 

Lucky, yeah Coach Saban is the luckiest coach alive, to bring a floundering program back to the top after many years of poor performance. 

I for one hope that Gus and the folks down on the plains can get things going again so that the Iron Bowl does not look like it did this past season. 

I'd rather be Lucky than Good, but in the case of Coach Saban and The University of Alabama - - No matter how much the Haters hate it they are both Lucky and Good... 

To say any different would be a sad case of denial...

Everyone knows that. 

ROLL TIDE!!! 

*V*


----------



## weagle (Jan 13, 2013)

Just trying to make sure you Bama folks enjoy it while you can.

I'm charitable like that.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 13, 2013)

weagle said:


> I'm charitable like that.



Gee, thanks


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 13, 2013)

weagle said:


> Just trying to make sure you Bama folks enjoy it while you can.
> 
> I'm charitable like that.



You are invited to be my personal guest at the parade in T-Town on Saturday. 

We'll share with you how much we are enjoying it! 

ROLL TIDE! 

*V*


----------



## weagle (Jan 13, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> You are invited to be my personal guest at the parade in T-Town on Saturday.
> 
> We'll share with you how much we are enjoying it!
> 
> ...



Have a great time.  Take plenty of pictures.  Great memories.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh, I won't be there; Yesterday is past and I am looking to the furture...

#16 coming up...

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 14, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> Oh, I won't be there; Yesterday is past and I am looking to the furture...
> 
> #16 coming up...
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!



I'm looking forward to next year's team, we have a lot of players returning and I'm anxious to see who will step up to fill in for those leaving.


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> Oh, I won't be there; Yesterday is past and I am looking to the furture...
> 
> #16 coming up...
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!



Laughing.  You know everyone that's not a Bama fan cracks up at that 15 NC joke.  Care to name those years and check the record?  

It demeans the legit Championships that Bama won to claim all the extras.  Lets start with 1964 and 1973?

Yall got a bunch, but might as well claim 30 if you are going to claim 15


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 14, 2013)

Get's you every time don't it!!! 

#15 in the Bank, looking foreward to #16...

War Eagle and ROLL TIDE...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2013)

weagle said:


> Laughing.  You know everyone that's not a Bama fan cracks up at that 15 NC joke.  Care to name those years and check the record?
> 
> It demeans the legit Championships that Bama won to claim all the extras.  Lets start with 1964 and 1973?
> 
> Yall got a bunch, but might as well claim 30 if you are going to claim 15



But, but..... I've read it on the internet and it says 15 on my hat, shirt, sweatshirt, and truck, so it must be true!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 15, 2013)

weagle said:


> Laughing.  You know everyone that's not a Bama fan cracks up at that 15 NC joke.  Care to name those years and check the record?
> 
> It demeans the legit Championships that Bama won to claim all the extras.  Lets start with 1964 and 1973?
> 
> Yall got a bunch, but might as well claim 30 if you are going to claim 15



They are recognized by the NCAA; check it, I did.

We still win em more often than once every 53 years.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 16, 2013)

Paul Finebaum said we could claim 25 if we wanted to...  So onto #26!!! 

Hah...

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2013)

We can say 8, and that would be more than the Barn and UGA combined.


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> We can say 8, and that would be more than the Barn and UGA combined.



You always do.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 16, 2013)

Look at it this way....Bama has more National Championships in the last 4 years than Auburn has ever.


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not sure why anyone would want to be a fan of another team.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 16, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would want to be a fan of another team.



Perfect logic!


----------



## weagle (Jan 16, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> We can say 8, and that would be more than the Barn and UGA combined.



We are going to go ahead and claim 1958, 1983, 1993 & 2004 Which really are legitimate and undefeated seasons.

So that gives us 6 to bama's 8 and a couple of those included in bama's would still be iffy.  Saban's got 1 legit and 2 mulligans.  

Saban = Excellent coach and Luckiest coach on earth.

But "15" does look good on those t-shirts.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 17, 2013)

weagle said:


> We are going to go ahead and claim 1958, 1983, 1993 & 2004 Which really are legitimate and undefeated seasons.
> 
> So that gives us 6 to bama's 8 and a couple of those included in bama's would still be iffy.  Saban's got 1 legit and 2 mulligans.
> 
> ...





Go ahead lil bro

BTW, T-shirts with 16 are already being designed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would want to be a fan of another team.



So are you gonna roll with the tide now.


----------

